# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  معدل اشتباه موقع ثبت نام...لطفاا بهم‌ کمک کنید

## mahdiyeh81

من معدل یازدهم و معدل کتبی نهایی و معدل کل رو اشتباه وارد کرده بودم 
الان که برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه اقدام کردم فقط گزینه معدل کتبی نهایی بود که من ویرایش کردم

مابقی رو چجورز ویرایش کنم؟
معدل کل دیپلم رو به اشتباه کمتر از نمره اصلی وارد کردم و معدل یازدهم رو بیشتر 
برای انتخاب رشته و ورود به دانشگاه با سوابق تحصیلی مشکل ساز میشه؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

با واحد رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرین.

----------

